# Space marine painter not the bolter chainsword one



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

There used to be a space marine painter that was simple to use my 6 year old loved it ,a super simple click on the color chart and point to the spot on the space marine click and it fills in that color,my 6 year old boy loves Space Marines and that is the only painter that is simple enough for him to use anybody have the link for that.I thank you guys and girls so much for your help.

By the way I in no way am putting down the Bolter Chainsword one I prefer it actualy my son just cant use it by himself.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I think GW used to have one on their website until they changed it to nothing but a catalouge. It might still be on, I don't know.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks I will check it out


----------

